# سوال المتر المسطح فيه كام طوبة ؟؟؟



## hasssan89 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا كنت عايز اعرف المتر المسطح فيه كام طوبة وياريت التوضيح حسب جميع انواع ومقاسات الطوب


----------



## ibrahim777 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا كان معك ابعاد الطوبة تقدر تحسب عدد الطوب
مثلا اذا عندنا طوب 12.5 سم * 25 سم = 312.5 سم مربع
والمتر المربع يساوي 10000 سم مربع فاذا قسمناها على مساحة الطوبة يكون 32 طوبة في المتر


----------



## modyhanyayad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بس انت كده لم تأخذ سمك المونه فى الاعتبار بين كل طوبه و الاخرى و سمكها يتراوح من 1سم الى 2 سم
و تعتمد ايضا على مقاسات الطوبه 
ليس كل الطوب مقاس واحد

نرجو الدعاء


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ibrahim777 قال:


> اذا كان معك ابعاد الطوبة تقدر تحسب عدد الطوب
> مثلا اذا عندنا طوب 12.5 سم * 25 سم = 312.5 سم مربع
> والمتر المربع يساوي 10000 سم مربع فاذا قسمناها على مساحة الطوبة يكون 32 طوبة في المتر



حضرتك ضربت طول الطوبه في عرض الطوبه والمباني النصف طوبه يكون الظاهر من الطوبه هوة الارتفاع والطول = 6 * 25 ولابد من اعتبار المونه في العراميس والمراقد باعتبار 1.5 سم مونه ليكون المسطح = 7.50 * 26.5 = 198.75 سم2 
وعلي هذا يكون عدد الطوب في المتر المسطح هوة 
من 51 إلي 52 طوبه فقط
ويطبق نفس السلوب لاي مقاس اخر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ali_2 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

المتر المكعب طوب=462طوبه
المتر المسطح طوب=58طوبه
م3 طوب=8.33م2


----------



## eng_msa1 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

المتر المسطح في مصر بنحسبه علي 60 طوبه ده لو انت عاوز تحسب انت هتحتاج كم 1000 طوبه لاجراءات العمل وبنقول 60 لان بيبق عندك جزء مهدور من التشوين والعمل في الموقع 
الله الموفق


----------



## احمد فورمات (11 أكتوبر 2010)

55 طوبة


----------



## joonsang (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## م/ابوبكر (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egsaadelshemy (25 فبراير 2011)

الموضع يتوقف على نوع و مقاسات الطوب و نسبة الهالك


----------



## dodomoody (26 فبراير 2011)

بخصوص الطوب الاسمنتى مقاس 40*20*20 سم فان المتر المسطح يحتوى على 12.5 طوبة والله اعلم


----------



## م.احمدرزق (23 مارس 2013)

56 طوبة مقاس 25*12*6 سم


----------



## سميرة عباس (23 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freedom2000 (24 مارس 2013)

45 طوبة لمقاس الطوبة 20x10x5


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (3 أبريل 2013)

اجابه على السؤال بالتفصيل هنا
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى فى المنتدى :
سأرفق لكم جزء من الموسوعة الهندسية للدكتور إسماعيل البقرى والخاصة بالمبانى ، وستجدوا فيها إن شاء الله الإجابة الشافية
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (4 أبريل 2013)

في البلوك الاسمنتي مقاس 20*20*40 سم هو 12.5 في المتر المسطح


----------



## engineerco (5 أبريل 2013)

يا صديق الكريم 
اولا أتاسف على جميع إجابات الزملاء واشك ان يكونوا مهندسين فما قرأته لا يمكن تصديقه 
الإجابة 
12.5 بلوكة ( طوبة ) 
واليك التفصيل 
المتر المربع يساوي 10000 سم 2 
مساحة الطوبة ( البلوكة ) = 20*40=800 سم2 
عدد الطوبات المتر المربع = 10000/800= 12.5 طوبة ( بلوكة )


----------



## elnahhas (5 أبريل 2013)

مقاس الطوب فى مصر مختلف من مصنع لمصنع
يبقى لازم اولا تتاكد من مقاس الطوب عندك او الى هتجيبه من المصنع او المورد
وبعدين تحسب عدد الطوب فى المتر المربع وتحسب الهالك ايضا
مثال:
1- مقاس الطوب 25سم × 12سم × 6 سم

سماكة المونة = 1 سم

مساحة الطوبة = 0.26 × 0.07 = 0.0182 م2

عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 1 / 0.0182 = 55 طوبة

نسبة الهالك = عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) × 1.05

نسبة الهالك = 55 × 1.05 = 58 طوبة

عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 58 طوبة

وده طبعا للحوائط النصف طوبه يعنى لو الحائط عندك طوبه كامله هيختلف الكلام وهيكون الحساب بالمتر المكعب


----------



## elnahhas (5 أبريل 2013)

engineerco قال:


> يا صديق الكريم
> اولا أتاسف على جميع إجابات الزملاء واشك ان يكونوا مهندسين فما قرأته لا يمكن تصديقه
> الإجابة
> 12.5 بلوكة ( طوبة )
> ...



يا استاذى العزيز لا تتاسف ولا تشك 
انت حساباتك على البلوك 20*20*40
والزملاء حساباتهم على الطوب وليس البلوك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sherif3 (5 أبريل 2013)

المتر فيه 55 طوبة بالضبط بس احسبه على اساس 60 طوبة لوعايز تحسب عدد الطوب لاى مبنى علشان نسبة الهالك


----------



## بوشناق (28 أكتوبر 2013)

هذا المثال صحيح 
ولكن الاكثر دقة ان نقوم بحساب المونة التى تتراوح بين 1سم و2سم

***فحالة حساب المون 1سم يكون الاتى 
13.5*26= 351 سم2
المتر يحتوى على 10000 سم2
بقسمة 351/10000= 28.49 فى المتر المربع

**** فى حالة مونة 2سم
14.5*27= 383.4
وبقسمة 383.4/10000 =26.8

مماسبق نستنج ان سمك المونة له تأثير على الموضوع

مع وضع نسبة 8% هالك

نسألكم الدعاء


----------

